# Potential HDMI Arc to eArc problem with sound...!? Please help.



## Hollis1 (Oct 22, 2017)

The components are my 65" Visio tv model M656-H4 w/ eArc
My Sony receiver model STR-DN 840 w/ Arc
and my Comcast cable box ...All connected with HDMI...
It is so weird, Yes I have tried different cables but the sound intermittently will fade in and out...
Watching the news is fine until the station starts to play background music then sound will fade until speech only starts again...
And the same while watching a movie. However, it does not occur on every channel....We think our TV is possessed or something.
Please, Any ideas or work around would really be appreciated....And Thankyou for reading.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Your description of the issue is weird. Not sure if this will help, but the AVR and TV BOTH have to have ARC/eARC enabled for it to work. If only ONE is enabled, odd things can happen.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a STR-DN1080 and AT&T TV (DirecTV Stream as of TODAY). A few months ago, I had to disable the eARC function in each streaming box to get volume control to work again on all my AVR'S.


----------



## Hollis1 (Oct 22, 2017)

BP1Fanatic said:


> I have a STR-DN1080 and AT&T TV (DirecTV Stream as of TODAY). A few months ago, I had to disable the eARC function in each streaming box to get volume control to work again on all my AVR'S.


Thank you so much for replying ... I'll try that


----------



## Hollis1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Da Wiz...Yes, both are enabled, ARC and eARC . 
BP1Fanatic, I will try that....Thankyou.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

On many devices, you must also enable CEC or control over HDMI for ARC/eARC to work. Unfortunately, different manufacturers have different names for CEC. Sony calls it Bravia Connect I think. Furthermore, on the AVR or processor, you may have to select an ARCANELY NAMED feature. On Marantz products, they call it TV Audio instead of ARC/eARC. So you can have eARC working, but never hear anything because you haven't selected the right virtual input on the AVR/processor. Other brands may use a different name for the ARC input you have to select before getting sound.


----------



## thumprchgo (Sep 28, 2017)

I can't tell from your post which devices are they connected to. I'm guessing you have a cable box connecting only to HDMI on the TV, and the TV's ARC input is connected with an HDMI cable to either the ARC Output, often Monitor 1 or such. Your AVR got it's last firmware update in 2014, according to the unit's page at Sony. It is not likely the increased data rates, etc in eARC will be used on your older AVR. 

For Bluray disk level quality (about 48 Gbps in HDMI 2.1) connected directly to TV, say HDMI input 3. The ARC HDMI cable is connected to TV's ARC in, usually HDMI #2. On the AVR that same cable connects to ARC output (usually also called Monitor 1). That means the TV HDMI 3 will show BluRay, and cable tv is seen on HDMI #1 on the TV, but the same audio setting on the AVR, "TVAudio" input. 

For the ARC cable — buy for your "next" AVR. Get HDMI 2.1, at least 18 Gbps, hopefully 48Gbps and with eARC. Monoprice has these values in their 8K HDMI cables, and affordable. The Comcast box -- if it also does 4K and HDR, replace the HDMI cable that came in box with it with a better cable too. If you just "meet" the almost passed "older" standards to save some cash, you'll likely spend more on upgrades in the end. 

Plus, like me, you'll have old cables that still work, but what for? I'm now on Dolby Vision which makes 1080 old HDMI video look quaint.


----------

